# It's hard to keep it in...



## Blake Bowden (Mar 25, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gjXZdT0Qqw"]YouTube - Excessive Celebration Fail[/ame]

AHAHA


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Mar 25, 2009)

"So with a 3 point deduction for showboating, your score is a new all time Table Tennis record of -2."

I lolz'd.


----------



## Blake Bowden (Mar 25, 2009)

hahhahah


----------



## RJS (Mar 25, 2009)

Lol!


----------



## nick1368 (Mar 25, 2009)

that is awesome...LOL


----------

